# Tomcat 6.0.32 denies access when I try to deploy a webapp

## Cygon

I have created a user and have assigned to him the 'manager' and 'manager-gui' roles in /etc/tomcat-6/tomcat-users.xml:

```
<tomcat-users>

  <role rolename="manager" />

  <role rolename="manager-gui" />

  <user username="myuser" password="mypassword" roles="manager, manager-gui" />

</tomcat-users>
```

I can access the tomcat manager, but any attempt to deploy a webapp (either as a .war archive or extracted to a directory) yields me a 403 access denied error.

The webapp is owned by tomcat:tomcat and I tried putting it in /var/lib/tomcat-6/webapps as well as /var/lib/tomcat-6/webapps. The former directory causes the webapp to auto-deploy (and I can undeploy it again whereafter Tomcat deletes the webapp's directory).

Other webapps I deployed prior to the introduction to the 'manager-gui' role continue working fine.

I don't see anything in /var/log/tomcat-6 indicating the error (however, starting tomcat with my init.d script reports failure even though tomcat 6 starts up fine and continues running). Issue happens on two up-to-date amd64 Gentoo systems, one is a fresh install from scratch.

----------

## Cygon

The issue about the init script reporting failure was due to this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/243348. Following the tip in Comment #2 of that bug, naming the started process, fixed the init script.

My deployment error still remains at large...

----------

## Cygon

Upgrading to Tomcat 7 (~amd64) fixed the issue and provided a working init script.

Unless I run into some Tomcat 7 specific issue, I'll stay with Tomcat 7 for now. The cause of my original issue would still interest me, though.

----------

